# Compound arrow rest for finger shooting



## 555 (May 8, 2003)

I have a Hoyt ProTec with LX Pro limbs and am shooting with fingers. The current arrow rest is a "Timber Doodle" two prong style. Are there any other reccommended rests. I sometimes will get a "flyer" that ends up way off the gold. I think that the arrow is not staying in the intended position on this style rest. I was told to make sure that my spirit level bubble was centered and not to cant the bow. Has anyone used a shoot through style rest like the NAP 3000, or GKF Golden Premier? Would thses type rests provide the stability needed for consistent grouping? Or will they have an adverse effect to the horizontal arrow flexing caused by shooting with fingers, verses a mechanical release which causes vertical arrow flexing. I'm open for any and all suggestions.  Many Thanks for the help


----------



## cgsabo (Dec 13, 2004)

*Rests*

I shoot a GKF Star Hunter, which is similar to the timber doodle by having a side and bottom prong. There is a drop away rest, that some guys swear-by, from Trophy Ridge (dropzone freestyle). That is really the only alternate to the rest/berger button or rest/side plate rest configuration for finger shooters.
Hollowpoint from this forum shoots one, maybe you could PM him.


----------



## karday (Aug 20, 2002)

Most finger shooters seem to prefer the plunger type rests vs the launcher type rests. May be some shooting fall aways but I don't know any. Most all olympic shooters use the plunger type which helps normalize the archers paradox which happens more to finger shooters than release shooters.


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

I have a Timberdodle and I never could get it to shoot right. I shoot a Cavalier Freeflyte with side arm. Most of the Finger Shooters that I know, shoot the Freeflyte with the Plunger.

Robert


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

NAP Flipper rest, Terry rest with button, GKF has several and as mentioned it is hard to beat the Cavalier rests.


----------



## 555 (May 8, 2003)

Thanks to all who have answered my thread. I have found that "canting" the bow slightly will greatly improve my arrow groups, the only problem is repeating the same amount of angle. So I readjusted my Surloc side bar 2nd axis and I now have a center bubble with a consistant and repeatable amount angle. I hope this helps others with this same problem.
Next question is how much spring tension would be required on the timberdodoodle, shooting ACC 3-04 arrows @ 27 inches length, 70 grain target point, @ 42 pounds draw weight. Light, mediumn, or heavy spring pressure? I tried the Bodoodle web site but was denied access...strange.


----------



## 555 (May 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## bowmaniac (Mar 1, 2003)

I use a whisker biscuit and am happy with it.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

Same bow, Cavalier Free Flyte and lock plunger.

I've tried many others and liked this combo better. The Timberdoodle just didn't work right for me.


----------



## BugZ (Feb 28, 2004)

The timberdoodle has worked for me although it did preferr a stiff arrow compared to the freeflyte. I am also shooting the Trophy Ridge drop zone freestyle with great results.

With the timberdoodle I found that a longer arrow was better than a shorter one. I found that if you locate the front node and when at full draw the front node is just front of the rest they flew great. If not there was a lot of wobbling and very hard to tune. 

With the freestyle the same holds true. Both are good rests.


----------



## strungout (May 24, 2005)

I have never really been able to stake down the archer's paradox as an effect on the accuracy of different rests while finger shooting. I have shot button rests, flippers with and without the plunger button, prong rests, prong rest dropaways. I'de think that if you have prongs adjusted apart properly to clear fletching but still support arrow on the sides then yer good to go. Where I do see more foregiveness is with the plunger button type is when you create nock pinch with fingers... We all have dropped an arrow off shelf or have had to let down and redraw cause of it. If you were to let one fly that is wanting to fall off in either direction of the rest you may find the arrow impacting more that direction. Way I see it, the plunger style takes out half the equation by lessening the effect only on the riser side. I suspect that is what you created by canting. Your using gravity and the side pressure on the outside to half the pinch effect.. Gotta keep them fingers relaxed and make sure prongs adjusted perfectly..good luck.

Here is a finger released robinhood at 25 yards with a cheapy prong rest:


----------



## caddisflinger (Apr 3, 2005)

For hunting, the whisker biscuit bar none. I finger shoot a protec the xt 3000 limbs and can consistently shoot four inch 40 yard groups with this setup. And you never have to worry about an arrow falling off the rest.


----------

